# How to become a member of Freemasonry



## George Osakwe (Jun 3, 2019)

Please how can i locate a masonry Lodge in Abuja Nigeria?


----------



## Keith C (Jun 3, 2019)

Google is your friend!

https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/districts-groups/16-africa/117-nigeria


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 3, 2019)

Also, look for the Grand Lodge of Nigeria


----------

